# What would you do? no longer going to sell



## promiseacres (Aug 7, 2014)

Almost two years ago we had the chance to get a ram and 3 ewes, of mixed ancestory, though they were Painted Desert type. So we got them and overall they are doing great and have been fun. By talking to the registrar with the Painted Desert Sheep Society we were able to register the ram and 2 ewes, the 3rd had too much wool type. Now we have 3 other PD ewes and 6 of the 8 offspring from this year's crop. We've had 1 butchered last December, they are very hardy and have not had any major illness or deaths, even lambs. Really not doing too bad considering. Our ram is mostly easy going though when hungry doesn't hesitate to challenge us. DH has been making hay this summer so $, feed isn't an issue. When we first starting talking sheep I was thinking more of a meat type like Katahdin, but DH LOVES the horns. If we sell we could use the $ to start/build a small barn (which we REALLY need) and/or buy a feeder pig or calf to raise and butcher or buy me my dream horse (horses=my first love).
DH doesn't want to sell on the basis that we have our stock and we've only put a couple of years into it so why change directions. I am currently 5 mos pregnant and on many restrictions due to complications so that may be part of my desire to reduce work load.
Here's my pros and cons list:
Pros:
-very hardy
-low maintence(hair sheep=no shearing, tail docking,ect)
- low rate of illness
- they are good eating
- have been able to sell ewe lambs easily
- do decent on a pasture/hay diet
-unique
-multiple markets of breeding and horn stock, and meat?
-registration fees are minimal
Cons:
-need very good fencing, especially when handling (they can jump most "sheep" fencing of 40" and dont' hesitate slipping thru hotwire if provoked), our fencing confines them but having issues with a smaller lamb that needs weaned, cannot currently use pastures (only have 4 HT hotwires) effeciently b/c of trying to keep males/females seperate
-though hardy they are "picky" and waste a lot of hay
-smaller breed, which means more time and $ to get to butchering size (the main reason we got them), also have not found an outlet to sell small "market" lambs for a reasonable price
-ram lambs harder to sell as weanlings (there is possibly a market once they are 2yrs plus for horns)
-when they need handled have to use a catch pen and can be very difficult by myself (DH works many hours and kids are too small)
-have to keep a ram b/c it's an uncommon breed ( can = safety issues)
-very few local breeders, if we continue will probably have to make a 20 hr trip (1 way) to get new, "good" stock
-flighty and hard to catch
-watering the lambs during the winter can be a challenge b/c they are still too short for my waterers with heaters
-when/if kids start 4H (in 3 years) not sure this breed will be a good choice


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 7, 2014)

"DH doesn't want to sell on the basis that we have our stock and we've only put a couple of years into it so why change directions. I am currently 5 mos pregnant and on many restrictions due to complications so that may be part of my desire to reduce work load."

That's a tough choice but I would think you have to add your paragraph quoted to the top of either the CONS or PROS so that makes it even tougher.

With you having physical issues makes the choices more in favor of what you feel you have to do to keep you and yours safe so it sounds like some compromise is needed from you DH.

Good luck in whatever way you go.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2014)

Just because you've had something a few years doesn't mean that you should continue. Sometimes you see you are going the right direction, but on the wrong trail. Some adjustments might be necessary and I think you know what they need to be.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 8, 2014)

Some of the best advice I ever got was sometimes, depending on the circumstances, when it's time to make a decision, think about what would be best for YOU. 

- DH doesn't want to sell, but he is not 5 months pregnant and dealing with sheep.
- What is the best worse thing that would happen if you sell them? 
- They are not irreplaceable. 
- You can use a barn more than the hassle these sheep are giving you (from the sounds of things), especially now, with a baby coming...

Just my 00.02c. Good luck!


----------



## Bossroo (Aug 8, 2014)

If you convert these sheep to Dorper sheep, the negatives will turn to positives.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 8, 2014)

My suggestion would be making it very clear that he will be pretty much on his own until after baby arrives. I would also point out that if you do restart you can go into truly knowing what you want. 

Now if you do re-start my suggestion as far as sheep go would be rambouillet. Your husband will get his horns, they are larger, and far more marketable. Admittedly, you have the added hassle of sheering.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 13, 2014)

Well haven't committed to selling out completely.... just listing a couple more. DH is coming around to understanding my views but isnt' really giving his opinion on WHAT we should do. We did decide he is now 100% in charge of the ram, I will only throw hay over the fence as needed. At this point I'm leaning towards selling the ram after breeding him 1 more season. Hoping he settles some after we move the ram lambs in with him, which we need to do THIS weekend as the oldest ones are 5 months and there's still a 5 month old ewe lamb in with them...   they also need vaccines, wormer, ect things I've been wanting done for over a month. At this point no one needs immediate care so just AM NOT going to stress about it. We will see what he has to say do 90% of the care for the next 4-5 months.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 13, 2014)

Infrastructure is SOOOOO important!  I just sold off some of my rams ; not for the money (I sold them too cheap but I know they would go as breeders, not taco meat) but because I needed to move some animals out of a field with bad fencing.  Encourage your husband to focus on developing good fencing, a corral/pen work area, and a barn.  He may realize he needs to  relocate a few animals (trading for future offspring can be an option) or he may just figure out a way to pull it all together, clever fellow that he is.  I'm with Bossroo though, I love my Dorpers-  the rams are the sweetest!


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 6, 2014)

Still have the flock... two are supposed to be picked up on Monday. Have been debating on keeping my "favorites" vs selling the entire breeding flock. In about 3 weeks is an exotic sale I could take them to. Of course that in it's self sounds like a pain as I'd have to do it by myself and borrowing DH's truck to pull my trailer. And b/c of DH I haven't had much time pulling the trailer... not opposed to it but DH is a bit fussy about the truck. Plus pretty sure my big ram would most likely be sold for trophy hunting... which in many ways I'd hate to see but...
Anyways got a reply to my ad from a 4Her (yes pretty sure she's under 20) I offered her a couple of deals and so far nothing's quite what she wants.... She seems very interested and already has shetland sheep so is an experienced sheep owner. She is asking decent questions but at the same time I'm not sure what she expects. These are not common in our area so of course the ewes I'd rather sell have "issues", ie 1 does not shed well but has excellent horns and is known to have very nice lambs, 1 is older, (both have experience and produce the best lambs). She acts like she has very little $, I told her I'd hold for a SHORT time with a deposit... her last question is if I'd sell her 2 ewes of her choice and her making me an offer then let her "borrow" a ram whom she might buy later? I do want to help her BUT come on! It'd be awesome to see some of the PDs being shown in 4H but I don't know if this may be worth the headache... I guess it's better than the women who want a half grown ram for a "pet"


----------



## Baymule (Sep 6, 2014)

Not trying to tell you what to do, but that exotics sale sounds like a sign from Heaven. Load 'em up, move 'em out. If your DH can't go with you, ask a friend to go with you, if nothing else, for moral support, giggles and grins. As long as you can pull the trailer in a straight line, once you get there, pull out the "dumb female" card and some big he-man will be glad to back up truck and trailer for "the little pregnant lady". Be sure to sweetly ask the nice-he-man to park it so you can pull straight out. I know, it sounds like the antithesis to being an independent lady, but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.

Let them go. Let them all go. After you have the baby, you really won't have time for them. Later, get what you really want. Have you seen those cool baby back packs?


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 23, 2014)

well have had one buyer make a nonrefundable deposit on 3 of the sheep, then she backed out... now they see me as the total bad guy b/c I had to use the money because my DH BROKE his leg on the 12th. He is recovering but will be non weightbearing for another 7 weeks. he still does not want to sell the entire herd. I am now his nurse 24/7 due to his lack of mobility. the auction is not possible at this time. we have plenty of hay and neigbors who are willing to do the "heavy" work. when the lambs are ready if they'll accept I'll have one butchered for them. Praying for no more medical issues for our family.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 23, 2014)

Sometimes it feels like it will never stop, doesn't it?  Nonrefundable means nonrefundable. Don't sweat it.  Sorry for all your troubles. Let the neighbors help out and either pay it back or pay it forward when you circumstances change.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, Nonrefundable deposits are just for instances like this. It's to protect you if they do back out. Remember! There are rainbows after the storm!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for the troubles you have right now. Men make not-so-great patients (patience?--nah! ) As he feels better, he will get more grouchy, what's up with that anyhow?  I hope he gets better soon. Bless you, you have a lot to deal with right now. You can always come here for encouragement.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 27, 2014)

IF (and I really mean if) you feel like you want to recompense the people somehow, you can offer to apply part or all of their deposit to an animal next year... You made the choice for nonrefundable for a reason and they agreed.  Focus on your family and I'll say a prayer that your hub gets better soon!


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel for your predicament (broke my ankle in April and my Achilles tendon and the gastrocnemius a few years back....the latter rendered me non-weight bearing for 3 months and walking poorly for 6 months ). It's good that you have neighbours/friends who will help ......I'm sure you would do the same for them in the future if the roles reversed.
Baymule is SO right......I remember being utterly (and shamefully) resentful of my plight.....you'll need the patience of a saint,Promiseacres!
At the end of the day, do what your heart tells you is right.....and remember that the situation (even if it doesn't feel so now) is temporary and that soon you can move forward and leave the nightmare behind.


----------

